# 98' Altima A/C resistor block location?



## stock98altima (Sep 30, 2007)

hey, ive got a 1998 altima GLE bone stock

recently the AC blower motor only runs on high, resistor block right??
can anyone tell me its location? in dash? underhood?
anyone know how much a pain in the arse it is?
any help would be great

thanks

aaron


----------



## stock98altima (Sep 30, 2007)

really?? no one.... thats lame...:woowoo: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :loser:


----------



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

I believe the resistor is behind the glove box. It has to be somewhere on this forum. Good Luck.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

If you sit on the passenger side, look up, right near the kick panel. You'll see a wide, brown or black connector, going to a component, that has 2 screws holding it in place, this is the blower motor resistor...


----------

